# Pensioners and change over point....



## Leea (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,
We are so close to 'moving' and spending our late years in Portugal. One area I cannot seem to find much on, for pensioners, is the topic of long-term care homes. My hubs and I do discuss this, one must as it's an important part of retiring, and cannot figure out what people do who unfortunately (sometimes overnight - stroke or whatever) need a 24 hour care home (one or both). Up to that point everything is good and affordable and doable - but then....

Go back to where your national scheme will help with costs? (upheaval at late stage of life and leaving friends - difficult)

Figure out a way to pay very high private costs (if both at once...tough)? I've asked around at a few private and 'gulp' yes more than double the pension (I get why - but as we are not in our EU home base, no help from local government).

I'm simply asking and don't want the 'don't go if you can't afford to' answers. I'm sure there are lots of people who can and do live well and happily in Portugal where this question must hover around the back of their minds - what do we do when/if worst case scenario...

Your thoughts really would be appreciated.....Thanks so much!


----------

